# Classic British Frame Builders Mapped - New Website



## netman (30 Mar 2019)

*** Site address is https://cbfb.home.blog/greater-london-frame-builders-map/ for now... may buy it it's own domain in due course! ***


Hi All,

I'll start a new thread from the discussion in
*Ebay and auction watch: let us know if you see something *pages 321-322.

The idea is to create a website mapping all the amazing British frame builders we have had.
All local knowledge greatly appreciated - I'm happy to do the website and collate everything in a great new resource hopefully!

Thanks,
Al.



nonowt said:


> 3 Ken Birds: A very tidy late 70's  machine and another faster looking one with shot-in seat stays - both 54cm, heavily Campag'd and in Hampshire. The 3rd also about 54cm has a BIN of £150ono and looks a bit Holdsworth-ish to me, West Wickham.
> 
> 1959? RO Harrison in near Dover. £85 start.
> 
> another bit of South London steel. This time a Witcomb - £60 start, Leigh-on-Sea





SkipdiverJohn said:


> Was there something in the water I wonder? There seemed to be a disproportionate amount of quality frame building South of the river back in the heyday of clubman's sports bikes. Another very unlikely location, but on the North side, was in the City of London with Hobbs of Barbican, until they got bombed out in the war. Just imagine knocking out brazed & lugged 531 frames in a workshop sat right next door to some multi-billion banking institution now!.





nonowt said:


> @SkipdiverJohn It's amazing the volume of builders in London during that period. And you're right, a lot seem to based in South London - maybe as a result of former Holdsworth and CB builders setting up on their own? I wonder how many lightweights were built in London in say, 1953? An interesting project for somebody (i.e. not me!) would be building a custom google map with the sites of all the London (and beyond) classic frame builders former premise's pinned on.





netman said:


> That's a great idea... so a series of pages like this... https://cbfb.home.blog/geoffrey-butler/ and then a front page map with all locations on one map maybe? Looks like I've already started!





Kempstonian said:


> My H.E. Green was built in Fulham. 'Doc' Green started as a filer for Claud Butler and then became an apprentice frame builder for A.S. Gillott. In 1952 he opened his own shop at 171 Dawes Road Fulham S.W.6 - so he was building bikes in 1953.





buzzy-beans said:


> Brilliant, keep up the good work.





biggs682 said:


> @netman looks like you might be busy





SkipdiverJohn said:


> People tend to forget that London was once an industrial manufacturing city the equal of anywhere in the Midlands or North, and there was a huge pool of metalworking skills that went with it, especially in the immediate years after WW2 when thousands of people who were previously employed making stuff for the war effort would have been looking for a civilian outlet with which to use the knowledge they had gained.





Kempstonian said:


> Kelly's Directory might help in identifying all the cycle shops in south London. Or you could go through these to find some of them: http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/builders.html


----------



## stalagmike (30 Mar 2019)

Don't forget Rotrax in Southampton!


----------



## netman (30 Mar 2019)

stalagmike said:


> Don't forget Rotrax in Southampton!



I won't - nearest one to me I think! Plan is to include all of them eventually... ambitious I know!


----------



## Kempstonian (30 Mar 2019)

Here's a bit about A.J Hodge, who built bikes in Luton from 1933 to 1966 (before that he had shops in Wood Green and Tottenham)

http://www.shuttleworth.org/collection/1938-a-j-hodge-tandem/

Also in Luton we had the shops of Ivor Holmes and B. Liddell who both had bikes in their name but I'm not sure who actually built them. I don't think Ivor Holmes did but Liddell's might have.
https://h-lloyd-cycles.myshopify.com/collections/liddell-luton

I suppose both shops might have bought frames from Pop Hodge?


----------



## netman (30 Mar 2019)

Here's what the map will look like - just starting to populate it, so early days... I'll concentrate on the Greater London map first, then move on to other areas and worry about adding extra info on each builder later on I think.
https://cbfb.home.blog/greater-london-frame-builders-map/


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2019)

netman said:


> Here's what the map will look like - just starting to populate it, so early days... I'll concentrate on the Greater London map first, then move on to other areas and worry about adding extra info on each builder later on I think.
> https://cbfb.home.blog/greater-london-frame-builders-map/



Very good


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (31 Mar 2019)

This is excellent, just what is needed to build up a picture of what vintage steel used to be made, where, and by whom.
Far more interesting than all the machine-fabricated dull & ugly looking modern stuff.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2019)

I have discovered several makers that were close to me . I will try to find some information later. Northgate of Bath were featured some time ago in another thread.
Albion Cycles of Melksham originally started as Albion and Iron Foundry Works Melksham producing Penny Farthings in the late 1800's but went into receivership in 1900. I'm not sure how or when they restarted in the 70's.
There was a cycle company which had branches in Trowbridge and Froome who's name I have forgotten at the moment but had a catalogue of their own cycles from the 1900's to just before the Second World War.
I think Difazio of Froome also made cycles at one time .


----------



## Kempstonian (31 Mar 2019)

R O Harrison Cycles at 23 Queen's Road in Peckham, South London were making cyccles in 1953 (if we are concentrating on that year).


----------



## nonowt (31 Mar 2019)

Great work! And well done for taking it on - it's going to be quite a task but well worth it. The Google street view to show the former premises is a great idea. I wonder if it would be worth linking the map pins to the information on Classic Lightweights and Classic Rendezvous? That would save having write out information that's already available.


----------



## Kempstonian (31 Mar 2019)

Wally Green, the ex-speedway rider (for West Ham), made frames at 21 Vivian Avenue, Hendon Central N.W.4. He also built for other manufacturers, according to someone who worked for him:

"Some of the other trade names we built for: 
Sid Mottram, Jackson of Leeds, Carter & Hall (Portsmouth), Shepherds of Poole, Hindes, Ernie Whitcombe, Fred Dean, Claud Butler, Dave Davey, Jensen of South Africa, Hobbs Brothers, Lomas of Oxford, Alan Shorter, Ivor Clark of Harrow, Mal Rees. There must have been many others that I can't remember off hand. We also built under our own name for a very large percentage of NW London racing cyclists.

We also did quite a lot of frame repairs. Mainly cutting or melting out corroded seat pillars, handlebar stems and what we called double tubers. These were where the rider had invariably gone into the back of a car or bus and bent the top and down tubes. These were cut out and completely replaced. The frames we built for Claud Butler were when his business was nearing its end (it was alleged that he was drinking all the profits of the firm!)."


----------



## nonowt (1 Apr 2019)

I'll throw in a couple of makers local to me:

‘Ephgrave Lightweights Ltd.’ at the Aveley Works, Aveley Road Clapton, London. Aveley Road no longer exist on any maps but Ephgrave's is described as being behind Henley's Garage which is now a Shell Garage at 150 Upper Clapton Road, E5 9JZ. There are workshops behind the garage but they look to modern to have been Ephgrave's.

Saxon (of "twin tube" fame) seemed to move around. Starting at 123 Holloway Road (now home to a Gravestone Mason!) , then turning Holloway Road into the showroom with frames being made at 15-17-19 Arcola Street Dalston E8. Finally ending up at Sidney Road (now Kenworthy Road) E9 probably on the corner of Marsh Hill where some 80's council flats now stand.

FJ Sanders and then HR Morris were at 28 Orford Road Walthamstow E17 (now Eat 17 restaurant and deli).

F.A. Lipscombe Cycles and then Brian Wilkins were 185-7 Markhouse Road, Walthamstow, London E17 8AZ (which has now been flattened for Walthamstow Leisure Centre).


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (2 Apr 2019)

nonowt said:


> ‘Ephgrave Lightweights Ltd.’ at the Aveley Works, Aveley Road Clapton, London. Aveley Road no longer exist on any maps but Ephgrave's is described as being behind Henley's Garage which is now a Shell Garage at 150 Upper Clapton Road, E5 9JZ. There are workshops behind the garage but they look to modern to have been Ephgrave's..



Aveley Rd ran North-South between Mount Pleasant Lane and Southwold Rd, crossing the railway at the Northern end. The alignment would intersect with the present western boundary of Detmold Rd. The street was still extant in 1954 at least.


----------



## Rusty Nails (2 Apr 2019)

Harry Rensch/Paris Cycles produced frames at 133 Stoke Newington Church Street in N16. The first publicity material came out in 1946 using this address.

http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/Paris.html

One of his bikes, the Champion du Monde was my first "expensive" bike. Still regret getting rid of it.


----------



## dan_bo (2 Apr 2019)

Neil Orrell in Moston, Manchester

Steve Goff in Skelmersdale..

Atom was in Manchester also.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Apr 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Wally Green, the ex-speedway rider (for West Ham), made frames at 21 Vivian Avenue, Hendon Central N.W.4. He also built for other manufacturers, according to someone who worked for him:
> 
> "Some of the other trade names we built for:
> Sid Mottram, Jackson of Leeds, Carter & Hall (Portsmouth), Shepherds of Poole, Hindes, Ernie Whitcombe, Fred Dean, Claud Butler, Dave Davey, Jensen of South Africa, Hobbs Brothers, Lomas of Oxford, Alan Shorter, Ivor Clark of Harrow, Mal Rees. There must have been many others that I can't remember off hand. We also built under our own name for a very large percentage of NW London racing cyclists.
> ...


Yep, Sid Mottram never made a frame and yet he was probably the most famous Leicester shop, Mercian in Derby made frames for him too.


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Apr 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Yep, Sid Mottram never made a frame and yet he was probably the most famous Leicester shop, Mercian in Derby made frames for him too.


The Alan Shorter name was a surprise in that list, considering his company made their own frames. classiclightweights.co.uk says that Harold Peters was the frame builder for Alan Shorter until the mid-60s. Then Vic Edwards took over as the frame builder, possibly in 1965 but could have been a bit before then. Barry Chick builds the frames now." Maybe they used Wally Green to build frames when they were too busy to make them?


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Apr 2019)

nonowt said:


> I'll throw in a couple of makers local to me:
> 
> ‘Ephgrave Lightweights Ltd.’ at the Aveley Works, Aveley Road Clapton, London. Aveley Road no longer exist on any maps but Ephgrave's is described as being behind Henley's Garage which is now a Shell Garage at 150 Upper Clapton Road, E5 9JZ. There are workshops behind the garage but they look to modern to have been Ephgrave's.


I love Ephgrave bikes. Years ago the guy who got me into cycling had one - a metallic grey with amazingly intricate lugwork - and I was so jealous! I was thinking earlier that if the bikes in our club were still around today they would be worth a small fortune!

My mate John had one of these:







... but for some reason his didn't have the 'e' at the end of 'Speciale'. I wonder if they produced some for the British market perhaps?
Here's John's bike... notice the name on the downtube is in a slightly different typeface too (I don't think he had it resprayed).


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Apr 2019)

Pemberton Arrow started on Ashton Old Rd Manchester later in Sale. My old man had a 1937 lightweight frame. @fossyant I am sure can shed some light on Herety frames.


----------



## fossyant (2 Apr 2019)

Frank Herety frames built on Higher Hillgate Stockport. Usually painted at C&G Finishers in Liverpool. Dad of John Herety.


----------



## nonowt (3 Apr 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Aveley Rd ran North-South between Mount Pleasant Lane and Southwold Rd, crossing the railway at the Northern end. The alignment would intersect with the present western boundary of Detmold Rd. The street was still extant in 1954 at least.



ah, thanks for that. I've found Aveley Road on an old map now - I didn't realise it was so far from the main road (Upper Clapton Rd). Interestingly on google earth you can see the remaining bit of the road where it crosses the railway cutting. 

An interesting South London one: Evelyn Hamilton 416A Streatham High Road (now part of a Bathroom shop)

Back in East London: Jack Baguley, 48 Crossway, Stoke Newington N16 8BE. Unfortunately the building was demolished and replaced by a rather unattractive council estate in the 70's, so it's hard to pin point the spot.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2019)

Sorry still suffering frm a cold when I posted so not thinking too clearly.

I found my post about a Bath cycle maker. It was Les Vince Invincible Cycles Bath. Originally started in Northgate Street Bath and had shops at 7a Northgate Street and Broad Street Bath.


----------



## Gatters (3 Apr 2019)

CEC Duckworth, Hyde Cheshire


----------



## netman (3 Apr 2019)

Thanks for all the great info so far... I'm still playing with ideas and formatting - trying a few different things out, but all the info will go up as time allows. I've asked a couple of well known classic lightweight sites for permission to quote short excerpts and link to them, so then I can concentrate on the map rather than duplicating info that is already out there as someone rightly said.

The Witcomb pin in Deptford is an example of what I'm thinking - click on the pin and you get a panel slide in that gives some brief information and then you have the link to more information and google maps to investigate further if you want to. First issue I've come up against is that I'd like to label the pins, but you can't do that in Google MyMaps. Looking into possible solutions for that at the moment.


----------



## netman (4 Apr 2019)

Also... posted this in 'Wanted'... thought it may help!

I'm seeking any old issues of cycling magazines you may have lying around. I'll be using these to help pinpoint locations of classic British frame builders (mostly hand built, rather than mass produced) around the UK and to gather information on 'what, when and where'.

Happy to reimburse costs of postage, but these are for research rather than for profit, so can't afford to pay much (if anything!) for the magazines themselves.

Particularly looking for 1900's {earlier the better} to say mid-80's, even later if it references builders such as Witcomb that kept going until more recently.

In return, I'm happy to scan and post anything here that may help other members - if it's out of copyright of course.

All help greatly appreciated...


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Apr 2019)

netman said:


> Also... posted this in 'Wanted'... thought it may help!
> 
> I'm seeking any old issues of cycling magazines you may have lying around. I'll be using these to help pinpoint locations of classic British frame builders (mostly hand built, rather than mass produced) around the UK and to gather information on 'what, when and where'.
> 
> ...


I don't have any unfortunately, but I wonder if anybody might be prepared to lend you some? That way you could scan anything of interest and then send the mags back. No cost to you other than postage and the owner(s) wouldn't have to part with their memorabilia!


----------



## netman (4 Apr 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I don't have any unfortunately, but I wonder if anybody might be prepared to lend you some? That way you could scan anything of interest and then send the mags back. No cost to you other than postage and the owner(s) wouldn't have to part with their memorabilia!



Yep, absolutely - loans would work too... thanks... or photos/scans of adverts and/or features on frame builders.


----------



## nonowt (4 Apr 2019)

Looking great. Already starting to have the makings of a really good resource.

This is a pretty obscure one. I came across a '50s RA Blackwell bike on ebay last year:

RA Blackwell, 419 Hackney Road, E2 (the building was knocked down a few years ago and replaced by Re:Hotel).

There's almost no information about Blackwell's online aside from some repro decals and a mention of Hilary Stone having one the frames a view years ago. I wishes I'd saved a picture of the ebay frame. oh, here's the decal and I'm guess this must be the Hilary Stone sourced one.


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Apr 2019)

Here's a few on the Bay... there are more but it could work out expensive to buy too many of them

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...225606?hash=item5465073b46:g:E5wAAOSwDAdb1XcM
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...889559?hash=item5b484adc57:g:8MwAAOSw3ndbDt6u
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...664365?hash=item545bb24bed:g:TWUAAOSwN-la9D8~
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...214037?hash=item5b47897295:g:VuQAAOSwyKta9pxz


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Apr 2019)

Or if you're feeling rich...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/The-Bicy...184484?hash=item1a786748e4:g:qgYAAOSw6gRbmVOv


----------



## netman (5 Apr 2019)

netman said:


> Thanks for all the great info so far... I'm still playing with ideas and formatting - trying a few different things out, but all the info will go up as time allows. I've asked a couple of well known classic lightweight sites for permission to quote short excerpts and link to them, so then I can concentrate on the map rather than duplicating info that is already out there as someone rightly said.



And... classiclightweights and classicrendezvous have both very kindly agreed to the above, so no repetition needed! My thanks to both... hoping to find some time to crack on with it this weekend.


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Apr 2019)

Here's another site which may prove useful...

https://www.flickr.com/groups/lost_bicycle_shops/


----------



## ozboz (6 Apr 2019)

Hacienda71 said:


> Pemberton Arrow started on Ashton Old Rd Manchester later in Sale. My old man had a 1937 lightweight frame. @fossyant I am sure can shed some light on Herety frames.



Wow , Im sure I saw one of these frame a couple of years ago in an antique bike shop on Highgate Hill , if I’d of know I’d have bought it as I am from Manchester , I do remember a bike shop in Sale near when we lived at the Washway Rd end , not sure if was anything to do with this builder , the bloke in the shop was a grumpy ol’ Git from memory ,


----------



## funk2monk (8 Apr 2019)

Armstrong Cycles from Birmingham


----------



## Rod_Saetan (8 Apr 2019)

TJ Quick, SW London, can't remember the address!


----------



## netman (10 Apr 2019)

Quick update - gave up on the labels for now, just sticking with what's available in MyMaps.

London builders done up to the end of 'B' barring a couple of additions from elsewhere - basing initial pins on classicleightweights.co.uk and classicrendezvous.com and will fill in any others as they come up later on... it's going to be a busy map!

https://cbfb.home.blog/greater-london-frame-builders-map/


----------



## Rod_Saetan (11 Apr 2019)

Do you have AW Cycles (just closed) of Morden? One of the oldest shops in London to stay in the same hands, they built a wide variety of bikes through the 40s and 50s. Will try and find some more info.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2019)

netman said:


> Quick update - gave up on the labels for now, just sticking with what's available in MyMaps.
> 
> London builders done up to the end of 'B' barring a couple of additions from elsewhere - basing initial pins on classicleightweights.co.uk and classicrendezvous.com and will fill in any others as they come up later on... it's going to be a busy map!
> 
> https://cbfb.home.blog/greater-london-frame-builders-map/



@netman keep up the good work


----------



## netman (11 Apr 2019)

Rod_Saetan said:


> Do you have AW Cycles (just closed) of Morden? One of the oldest shops in London to stay in the same hands, they built a wide variety of bikes through the 40s and 50s. Will try and find some more info.



Nope! Any info would be great thanks...


----------



## PedalPedantic (2 May 2019)

Thanks to netman for embarking on this project. i would like to see the classic and vintage afficiandos of this time making a concerted effort to locate, collect, organize and display as much information as possible on the frame/bike builders of London. Isn't this our duty, really?
Two Brixton makers:
P. Barnard and Son
65 Station Rd.

 F. H. Grubb
34 Robsart St.


----------



## Kempstonian (2 May 2019)

I thought I had posted this link beforebut it seems not...

https://www.pinterest.co.uk/cycologygear/bicycle-badges/

Many head badges have the address of the shop/maker on them. Could be useful.


----------



## netman (2 May 2019)

PedalPedantic said:


> Thanks to netman for embarking on this project. i would like to see the classic and vintage afficiandos of this time making a concerted effort to locate, collect, organize and display as much information as possible on the frame/bike builders of London. Isn't this our duty, really?
> Two Brixton makers:
> P. Barnard and Son
> 65 Station Rd.
> ...



Thanks very much - I have Barnard and not got to 'G' yet! Have done a few more tonight... been busy with work lately, but chipping away at it as time allows.


----------



## netman (2 May 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I thought I had posted this link beforebut it seems not...
> 
> https://www.pinterest.co.uk/cycologygear/bicycle-badges/
> 
> Many head badges have the address of the shop/maker on them. Could be useful.



Very useful, thanks - many of those badges are works of art in their own right!


----------



## Kempstonian (3 May 2019)

netman said:


> Very useful, thanks - many of those badges are works of art in their own right!


They certainly are! They used to put a lot more effort into head badges in those days. Does anybody still put cast metal headbadges on bikes these days? I suppose not... they wouldn't look right on the new machinery.

There are other sites which show headbadges too.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (4 May 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> They used to put a lot more effort into head badges in those days. Does anybody still put cast metal headbadges on bikes these days? I suppose not... they wouldn't look right on the new machinery..



Most modern machinery is too ugly looking to be deserving of a nice headbadge. You can dress up a pig all you like, but it doesn't alter the fact it's still a pig at the end of the day.
Even fairly cheap & cheerful vintage steel stuff tended to be better presented than most modern bikes irrespective of price.


----------



## southcoast (13 May 2019)

Donington cycles, I believed the address was 55 High Street Penge SE20 (ex Holdsworth shop).


----------



## Ian H (13 May 2019)

Down here we had Stan Pike who built frames in a lean-to in Crewkerne. I know people named Chubb and Trout who rode Pikes. Stan died suddenly in 1983. http://www.stanpikecycles.co.uk/

We also had Graham Tomlinson, who I believe was taught by Stan. He had a reputation for seldom building a straight frame. There are still quite a few of his about.

Pete Luxton built several frames, mostly for family and friends, but sold a few as well. I have seen the occasional one for sale. One of his unfinished projects was to build himself a copy of Graham Obree's record-breaking machine (the one that looked a bit like a shopper).

Also Pete Tansley, who built my racing tandem, made rather fine frames in Exeter. Another retired frame-builder, Chas May, lives nearby.


----------



## Cambram (26 Aug 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Here's a bit about A.J Hodge, who built bikes in Luton from 1933 to 1966 (before that he had shops in Wood Green and Tottenham)
> 
> http://www.shuttleworth.org/collection/1938-a-j-hodge-tandem/
> 
> ...


----------



## Cambram (26 Aug 2019)

In 1951 I started an apprenticeship in Luton. I was in digs, aged 16, and a couple of streets away I found AJ (Pop) Hodge Cycles operating out of an end of terrace converted house. My club mates in north Cambridgeshire all had Claud Butler or Holdsworth frames but I found that a Hodge frame would be a bit cheaper. I had a chat with delightful old Pop and found that he was keen to involve young customers, like myself, in the various stages of frame building. So decisions needed... Wheel size (27" was replacing 26" diameter), track or road - this determined bottom bracket height, seat tube angle and height, top tube length, head angle, fork rake, type of tubing (531 double taper of course), track ends or drop out, do you need mudguard and deraillier fixings, light brackets , type of lugs (pressed steel or best French cast lugs). Then chromium plated ends, colour choice (any colour), contrasting panels. Finished frames were sent out for plating and painting somewhere in London. Having worked through all this and wishing that I had ordered a Claud Butler or Holdsworth like my country dwelling clubmates there was another challenge. Pop, who was 74 at this time only worked in the evening along with two other men who I seem to remember were toolmakers at SKF bearings during the day. So I was called upon to come in the evening and the first task was to file the best French lugs to give a nice low stress-raising joint. I realised that I was to be given a bit of engineering training as well as getting a frame. Then cutting some of the tubes to length and putting everything together in the brazing jig to suit the size and angles specified. Done any brazing?, he asked. At this time I hadn't so the art of brazing was explained and I had a go on some spare steel. Fortunately the regular guys did the proper brazing and a few days later the frame was sent for plating and painting. After a week or so I went to collect the frame and it looked superb. Pop proudly showed the decals. A J Hodge Cycles on the head tube and down tube, Reynolds 531 at the top of seat tube, and another little decal saying World Champion 19?? . He explained that his frame was the only UK cycle to have this distinction. Sadly I can't remember the rider or the event. Pop was a pipe smoker and used Swann Vestas matches in regular relights. He showed me that the fancy border of his championship decal came from back of the Swan Vestas matchbox.

In his little office there was a sepia coloured framed photo on the wall showing a handful of cyclists on Pennyfarthings starting on a race. He pointed out that one of them was him in earlier days and that he had won the race.

Website



shows a picture of Pop at about the same time that I bought my frame(s) from him. It captures him completely as I remember him.

Later I bought another road frame from Pop and ordered and collected another frame for a clubmate in the next couple of years.

I only saw him down-cast once when I called in. There was a cycle with bent front wheel and frame (yellow, I seem to remember) with some dried blood still on it. A promising young rider (Luton Wheelers, perhaps) had crashed into a stationary vehicle on an evening 10 TT and unfortunately had died. Pop said he couldn't bring himself to dismantle the cycle.

My photo, scanned from an early colour slide taken in 1955 shows my first Hodge frame.



Good memories!

Oh, I think the total cost of the frame was about £12 - 10 shillings.


----------



## oldtel (27 Aug 2019)

Hi,
great story, lovely memories, just to fill in the gaps, it was 1922 and Dave Marsh winning the World Amateur Road Championship on a Holly ( Pop Hodges first marque ), it was in the form of a 100 mile time trial, those were the days. This is my Hodge from 1937 ish.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Aug 2019)

A couple of nice bikes there guys!

I lived in Luton but can't for the life of me remember where Pop Hodge's shop was. I don't think I ever went there. My shop of preference in those days was Ivor Holmes, which was a small shop in Leagrave, part of his garage.

Liddells bike shop was at the top of Beech Hill and I did go in there sometimes.

Cambram, were you in one of the Luton clubs? Only the Icknield Road Club is still going now and its no longer based in Luton. There were three others, The Luton Wheelers, Luton Arrow and Luton Alph Velo (which was created after the other three in around 1963/4).


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Aug 2019)

Incidentally, I won b***** all racing my bike but I did win the Luton Arrow darts championship one year (still got the medal they gave me!).


----------



## netman (27 Aug 2019)

oldtel said:


> This is my Hodge from 1937 ish.
> View attachment 482168



That is an absolute beauty - chapeau sir...


----------



## Cambram (28 Aug 2019)

oldtel said:


> Hi,
> great story, lovely memories, just to fill in the gaps, it was 1922 and Dave Marsh winning the World Amateur Road Championship on a Holly ( Pop Hodges first marque ), it was in the form of a 100 mile time trial, those were the days. This is my Hodge from 1937 ish.
> View attachment 482168


Thanks oldtel - yes Dave Marsh was the guy. Lovely bike. Wish I had kept mine!


----------



## Cambram (28 Aug 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> A couple of nice bikes there guys!
> 
> I lived in Luton but can't for the life of me remember where Pop Hodge's shop was. I don't think I ever went there. My shop of preference in those days was Ivor Holmes, which was a small shop in Leagrave, part of his garage.
> 
> ...


Hi Kempstonian, when I knew Pop Hodge there was no shop. Only the terrace house converted into a frame making workshop.
My "digs" were with Mr and Mrs Tysoe, 22 Stanley Street. Pops premises were not far from there going towards George Street.

I didn't ride with any of the bike clubs in Luton. I was an apprentice at Napiers but, being quite young I used to bike to north Cambridgeshire after work on a Friday to take my washing home and get a decent meal, see my mates and probably do a 10 or 25 and then go back to Luton on Sunday evening. In really bad weather I took the train from Hitchin. No direct trains from Luton to Cambridge! If they got 16 year olds to do that these days it would be child cruelty. 
I made a bit of a mess with my original posting and somehow got 2 pictures of me. The first picture should have been this link http://davesbikeblog.squarespace.com/blog/2010/3/4/talking-of-bicycle-evolution.html
This has the picture of Pop.


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Aug 2019)

Oh I know Stanley Street but I was racing around the time Pop died, so I doubt if he would have been working at that time. His bikes were still around amongst local club members and seemed well regarded (as they still are).

Nice picture of old Pop


----------



## Cambram (30 Aug 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Oh I know Stanley Street but I was racing around the time Pop died, so I doubt if he would have been working at that time. His bikes were still around amongst local club members and seemed well regarded (as they still are).
> 
> Nice picture of old Pop


----------



## Cambram (30 Aug 2019)

I found this invoice for the frame in my photo. Dated 5/3/52 for £13.10.00 - my memory said £12.10.00 but I obviously forgot about the chain wheel and cranks! The frame number was 1142. It is for a 22" frame enamelled Eau de Nil with black panels and lining and chrome front and rear forks. This was about the time that davesbikeblog (link above) photo was taken. I remember the bare brick walls as shown. The premises was 52a Princess street, pretty much as I envisioned above. Lots of records shown on the left hand side of the invoice. It is unusual to find an invoice from this date without a postage stamp to "certify" the payment. 

I don't save a lot of old invoices but this was with some memorabilia from my time at Luton and was probably due to the frame being my first big purchase after starting work.


----------



## midlife (30 Aug 2019)

Eau de nil, I loved the colour BITD  even Carlton did their Clubman in it lol


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Sep 2019)

Cambram said:


> I found this invoice for the frame in my photo. Dated 5/3/52 for £13.10.00 - my memory said £12.10.00 but I obviously forgot about the chain wheel and cranks! The frame number was 1142. It is for a 22" frame enamelled Eau de Nil with black panels and lining and chrome front and rear forks. This was about the time that davesbikeblog (link above) photo was taken. I remember the bare brick walls as shown. The premises was 52a Princess street, pretty much as I envisioned above. Lots of records shown on the left hand side of the invoice. It is unusual to find an invoice from this date without a postage stamp to "certify" the payment.
> 
> I don't save a lot of old invoices but this was with some memorabilia from my time at Luton and was probably due to the frame being my first big purchase after starting work.


The building is still there... this may interest you:






I expect its changed quite a bit though


----------



## Cambram (3 Sep 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> The building is still there... this may interest you:
> 
> View attachment 483265
> 
> ...



Yes. I did a G Earth search and found it roughly where I expected it. Changes are - the double doors were not there. It was a single domestic type at the RH edge of the present layout and there was a small window to the left of the door. Can't remember the upstairs window. As you entered into a narrow corridor the "office" was on the left. Straight ahead and down a step was the workshop area with the brazing furnace straight ahead. A couple of benches at the far end completed the room. Racks and stands for tubes were against walls. If I lived nearer I would be tempted to ask for a look around in a "Time Team" type investigation. Probably find some tube offcuts, lots of filings and rejected best French cast lugs. 

Thanks for the memories everyone.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2019)

I'm not sure how far back you want to go but I just discovered this cycle maker ?
Thomas Millard. " The Pacer ". 38 Fore Street Trowbridge, Wiltshire 1898. They also had a shop in Frome Somerset .
They made quite a selection of cycles . Road Racer, Tandem, The Popular Pacer, Tricycle, Ladies Popular Pacer, Pacer Roadster, Path Racer.
They later moved to Guernsey.


----------



## RMFrance (9 Jan 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I love Ephgrave bikes. Years ago the guy who got me into cycling had one - a metallic grey with amazingly intricate lugwork - and I was so jealous! I was thinking earlier that if the bikes in our club were still around today they would be worth a small fortune!
> 
> My mate John had one of these:
> 
> ...


Helyett was a major player in French competitive cycling events, and green is the classic colour. Later the company was purchased by Gitane, who used the brand for some of its otherwise mid-range models. I have one of these - look for the Gitane emblem on the fork crowns.


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Jan 2020)

RMFrance said:


> Helyett was a major player in French competitive cycling events, and green is the classic colour. Later the company was purchased by Gitane, who used the brand for some of its otherwise mid-range models. I have one of these - look for the Gitane emblem on the fork crowns.


John's Helyett was green, I remember. The pic I took was in about 1964, so I would think it was before Gitane bought the company. I got the colour pic from the internet.


----------



## Ian H (9 Jan 2020)

Ron Cooper built for many other builders, as well as his own rather fine frames. He claimed to be the only person who still knew the correct method for making a curly Hetchins-style stay.


----------



## AlexBacon (20 Apr 2020)

Hello

Can anyone help me with details of this bike @ all please ?

I believe it is a Dave Davey 531 built in 1963

Would this be correct ?

Im not to sure where to look for the frame number !

Any help would be much appreciated indeed.

Alex


----------



## Hanlon (2 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Very good


Excellent work - fascinating viewing. Not sure if anyone has mentioned Vic Edwards. Think he built for Condor at one time but I met him in the early 80s when he operated out of his home workshop in Ilford (or Romford?) His frames were branded Rondinella and they were very nice too. He did a very neat repair on the rear triangle of my Pat Hanlon after I crashed it in a road race in Hertfordshire


----------



## And (2 May 2020)

Apologies if these aren't what you really want, but Mercian in Derby are still going: https://www.merciancycles.co.uk
as are Vernon Barker in Dronfield: http://www.vernonbarkercycles.co.uk
Also, some ancient history amongst these pages: https://oldbike.wordpress.com/vintage-bicycle-adverts-1920s-1950s/


----------



## avecReynolds531 (2 May 2020)

Hanlon said:


> Excellent work - fascinating viewing. Not sure if anyone has mentioned Vic Edwards. Think he built for Condor at one time but I met him in the early 80s when he operated out of his home workshop in Ilford (or Romford?) His frames were branded Rondinella and they were very nice too. He did a very neat repair on the rear triangle of my Pat Hanlon after I crashed it in a road race in Hertfordshire


I nearly bought a Vic Edwards frame once, but was sold too quickly. It was really beautiful. There's a page at Classic Lightweights under his own name and for the Rondinella frames:
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/builders/edwards-pu-builders.html
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/builders/rondinella.html


----------



## Pop Hodges great niece (24 Oct 2020)

Cambram said:


> In 1951 I started an apprenticeship in Luton. I was in digs, aged 16, and a couple of streets away I found AJ (Pop) Hodge Cycles operating out of an end of terrace converted house. My club mates in north Cambridgeshire all had Claud Butler or Holdsworth frames but I found that a Hodge frame would be a bit cheaper. I had a chat with delightful old Pop and found that he was keen to involve young customers, like myself, in the various stages of frame building. So decisions needed... Wheel size (27" was replacing 26" diameter), track or road - this determined bottom bracket height, seat tube angle and height, top tube length, head angle, fork rake, type of tubing (531 double taper of course), track ends or drop out, do you need mudguard and deraillier fixings, light brackets , type of lugs (pressed steel or best French cast lugs). Then chromium plated ends, colour choice (any colour), contrasting panels. Finished frames were sent out for plating and painting somewhere in London. Having worked through all this and wishing that I had ordered a Claud Butler or Holdsworth like my country dwelling clubmates there was another challenge. Pop, who was 74 at this time only worked in the evening along with two other men who I seem to remember were toolmakers at SKF bearings during the day. So I was called upon to come in the evening and the first task was to file the best French lugs to give a nice low stress-raising joint. I realised that I was to be given a bit of engineering training as well as getting a frame. Then cutting some of the tubes to length and putting everything together in the brazing jig to suit the size and angles specified. Done any brazing?, he asked. At this time I hadn't so the art of brazing was explained and I had a go on some spare steel. Fortunately the regular guys did the proper brazing and a few days later the frame was sent for plating and painting. After a week or so I went to collect the frame and it looked superb. Pop proudly showed the decals. A J Hodge Cycles on the head tube and down tube, Reynolds 531 at the top of seat tube, and another little decal saying World Champion 19?? . He explained that his frame was the only UK cycle to have this distinction. Sadly I can't remember the rider or the event. Pop was a pipe smoker and used Swann Vestas matches in regular relights. He showed me that the fancy border of his championship decal came from back of the Swan Vestas matchbox.
> 
> In his little office there was a sepia coloured framed photo on the wall showing a handful of cyclists on Pennyfarthings starting on a race. He pointed out that one of them was him in earlier days and that he had won the race.
> 
> ...




Hi there
Pop Hodge was my great x2 uncle.

Here is a piece about him from my dad

My great great uncle. Dads great uncle on his dad's side

1938 A. J. HODGE TANDEM
Albert J. (Pop) Hodge (b.1877; d.1966) manufactured ‘Holly’ racingcycles and tandems from 1905. He had shops in Wood Green and Tottenham, London, where he was based until 1924. From 1933 to 1966 he was based in Luton where he was a very popular cycle builder.
Hodge is said to have inspired the likes of Maurice Selbach and Claud Butler with ideas such as tapered stays, steeper frame angles, wing nuts and fully brazed seat clusters.

In the 1920s and 1930s his cycles were used by many North London clubmen, such as Leon Meredith, with considerable success in time trials and road records. During this period he also had close connections with the phonograph and gramophone industry. Tandems were hugely popular in the 1930s as a means for couples to get out and enjoy cycling
and the countryside before motor cars became affordable.

THE COLLECTION’S EXHIBIT
It is rare to find a 1930s tandem in such good condition. This machine was originally painted white but was fully refurbished by Hodge in 1953 and has been in the same ownership ever since.

The Resilion front brake is a 1930s original while the GB Hiduminium rear brake is a 1950s replacement. It seems as if the Simplex derailleur was also fitted in the refurbishment to replace an earlier Simplex model, no doubt to upgrade from three to four gears.
When donated this tandem was in such good condition that it was ready to ride and only needed minor adjustment.
AJ hodge was my great uncle x2. His SISTER Sarah my great grandmother. He's quite a celebrity in Luton, at least was. My dad said that he was a lovely man, very well thought of.


----------



## oldkit (29 Oct 2020)

Bob Jackson are shutting up shop in December I believe. due to a lack of "young Blood"
Sad news.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2020)

Do we have anything on Cliff Shrubb ?


----------



## Kempstonian (31 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Do we have anything on Cliff Shrubb ?


https://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/classic_builders/shrubb-cliff/


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (2 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> https://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/classic_builders/shrubb-cliff/


Cliff was my colleague, next door neighbour and friend, I spent many enjoyable hours in his company both on and off the bike. Watching him work was wonderful, a true craftsmen, even watching him use a hammer was therapeutic.

He had a gullibility and sense of humour that endeared him to many; me especially. I recall one time he had a poorly foot and he read somewhere that a farmer once had lame cows, but he relocated them to a new field with a stream running along the side and the cows would drink this water, after a few days mysteriously they were no longer lame and the famer thought the water contributed to this phenomenon and started to bottle it an try to sell some! Cliffy being Cliffy bought bottles and bottles of it, but surprise surprise it didn't work and sure enough they remained piled up on the corner of in his garage/worksop collecting dust. I would often shoot the breeze for hours on end in there as he tinkered with another frame and one day I mentioned that this pile of bottles looked bigger, "Yes they didn't work of course Paulie boy;...... so I thought I had better buy some more "

Another example of his quick humour was on a scorching hot day I bumped into him outside our flats in the communal garden and could see he was grumpy and he confessed that not only was it to hot but he couldn't get his hair cut which made him feel even hotter! I clip my own hair as I am pretty much bald, so I volunteered to have a go at cutting his in the communal garden; much to my surprise he agreed! I bought a stool from my kitchen outside, to give him an old fashioned barber experience I placed another chair next to it with a few magazines of the variety that were often sold in old fashioned barbers back in the days when I was a lad, and of course a box of condoms; Cliffy didn't spot the latter. We were quite the attraction as naturally in spite of my best efforts I was totally destroying his hair with each pass of the clippers then trying to rescue it by going shorter and shorter! Near completion our neighbour walked past chuckling as she could see the horror of what I was doing to his hair, her chuckles turned to laughter when she spotted the condoms which turned to hysterics when she screamed "they are sooooo out of date"; quick as a flash Cliffy came back with "It's OK Annie; I only know out of date women"

I'm sure many of us have wondered how we will end our days and I dare say said to ourselves "I don't want to go like that..." (fill in the end that we dread as appropriate). I know Cliffy did; he actually died on his bike on a club run, one second he was cycling and the next to use an expression of his "biff boff I'm off"; a fitting way to go and one many of us would choose over "sitting in a care home hitting my Jelly with a spoon"; that being another one of his sayings!

I miss him terribly; a class human being on every level ❤


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2020)

@Paul_Smith SRCC thank you for that great insight


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (4 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> @Paul_Smith SRCC thank you for that great insight


pleased you enjoyed it Martin, another blog relating to Cliff that maybe of interest is Sgcyclery.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (5 Nov 2020)

https://road.cc/content/blog/121009-cliff-shrubb-appreciation


----------



## mabel4149 (25 Aug 2021)

Pop Hodges great niece said:


> Hi there
> Pop Hodge was my great x2 uncle.
> 
> Here is a piece about him from my dad
> ...


Hi pops was my grand father


----------



## mabel4149 (25 Aug 2021)

Pops Hodge was my grand father contact if you knew him or a relation


----------

